# Walmart fogger



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a Walmaet fogger but don't have a timer for it, I've been looking on the web but Walmart is out of stock. I can't find a model number on it so don't know which timer (I see a lot on Ebay) will work with the machine...any one know which timer(s) will work with a walmat fogger??


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Is your Walmart fogger a Gemmy "Fog Machine"?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I think Walmart only sold the Gemmy foggers. You'll want the Gemmy one Eyes_in_the_dark. Walmart should be getting more in when they put the halloween stock out. If you see them - buy them because they go pretty quickly.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks I'll keep an eye out at Walmart. I thought there may be another one that would work and I'm worried that Walmart may not have Halloween stuff this year, guess I'll just have to wait and hope


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Is this a 400 watt unit you seek?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

He's looking for a timer FE not the fogger. Do you have any connections on timers?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I do, , FITC and VEI.
Not sure what about what type of unit is needed for a walmart fogger.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

It's a Gemmy timer. The Gemmy timer will also work on some Lite F/X foggers. WalMart should have it for $9.88.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Torgen said:


> It's a Gemmy timer. The Gemmy timer will also work on some Lite F/X foggers. WalMart should have it for $9.88.


I'm worried that Walmart will not have the timers this year because of the thread on this forum about Walmart "skipping Halloween this year". I've checked the net and they had one for $5.95 but they have been out of stock for the past 3 months.

It may be time to just buy another fogger with timer but, I hate to have this one and not be able to use it...even if I do add another to my haunt this year. I was hopeing another timer would work that I could find on Ebay or something.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Eyes, let me know if you have a problem getting what you want.
I'll try to help out with this


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Eyes, let me know if you have a problem getting what you want.
> I'll try to help out with this


Thanks Frighteners, like I said I'm going to keep looking and I'll let you know if I get one or not.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The Walmarts here usually have them, but God only knows when they'll put their stuff out. I wouldn't be too concerned with Walmart passing over Halloween. They're not about to miss out on the chance to make some sales. The thing that keeps bothering me, is that last year, I could swear that I was looking at the Walmart foggers, and couldn't see the little made by Gemmi on the box anywhere.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Vlad said:


> ... I could swear that I was looking at the Walmart foggers, and couldn't see the little made by Gemmi on the box anywhere.


You're right Vlad it doesn't say Gemmi anywhere on the box or the unit itself. All it says is "made in China" and gives the technical specifications.. It does have a contact number for more information and I'm going to give it a call tomorrow, I'll let y'all know what I find out.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, no luck on a timer, the number listed on the box was useless and the Walmat near me said they don't know if they will get timers in this year or not. 

Any help anyone could provide would be welcome.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Pick-up two timers at Walmart today!


----------

